# PC users spout so much hate, yet want to be like us.



## HateEternal (Dec 14, 2004)

This has really started to annoy me. It all started a few months back when I was at the mall. I stopped into a PC store to leech off of their internet to check some movie times when I almost vomited when I saw a case like these:

http://www.xoxide.com/vtech.html

I first surprised that PC users would want to have a case that looks like a G5 (a G5 who got run over by a semi). Followed by surprise I experienced a brief period of disgust after taking a closer look at this abortion of a case. Then I thought about whom on earth would buy something this ugly? What proud PC user would "degrade" them selves to buying something that was a rip off of a Mac? I thought the worst was over until I ran into this article on anandtech.com today:

http://anandtech.com/casecooling/showdoc.aspx?i=2298

ANOTHER ONE??? BY A DIFFERENT COMPANY??? WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYY????????Y?? Granted this one looks a little bit better at first glance, but on second glance it looked like someone mashed an Alienware into a G5... What is happening?


ARG!


----------



## DanTekGeek (Dec 14, 2004)

they envy us.


----------



## symphonix (Dec 14, 2004)

Its frustrating, because I know so many PC users who tell me that PCs are cheaper, then they go and spend $500 for a high-end aluminum case that doesn't come close to the quality of a G5 case.

Yesterday, I had a PC user here at work explaining to someone else how Apples "suck". I asked him if he'd ever used one, and he said no. I then asked him why he thought they sucked, and he said "they can't open anything. Not Office, not Adobe, no video files, nothing." When I corrected him, he insisted I was wrong, and  that he knew he was right because "a mate told him". Worse yet, when I told him I've been using Macs for nearly 4 years and I know perfectly well what I can do with them, he then went on to say that I don't know what I'm talking about and that he knows more about computers. And I work for IBM - go figure.

Well, HateEternal, I shudder to say this but this is pretty much part and parcel of owning a Mac. For some reason, there's always some #@$@ who wants to tell you that they're crap because they can't do the same things as PC users ... such as playing solitaire of opening EXE files that have been emailed to you by total strangers. 

It sucks, but it goes with the territory.


----------



## Convert (Dec 14, 2004)

I used to get a load of people hating macs, saying mine was rubbish, before I even got it! But when they saw it they loved it.

Those cases are awful. The handles are BOLTED ON, it's not nice. And the insides, ugh, reminds me how ugly the PC generally is.


----------



## smithy (Dec 14, 2004)

Ah man, like honestly all these PC user try hards are just rediculous. When i switched to mac about 2 or 3 months ago i suffered abit from my mates but the thing is i know that macs are better. One thing i cannot stand is pc users that purchase 300 dollar cases with neon lights and all this stupid stuff that only looks good yet it just sits on the floor under your desk, and then show it off. Sorry if i offended anyone here although this is a mac forum - but honestly it is just really sad. Ive seen these cases before and yeah i was pretty much peeved off about it, but hey at least we know that there not as good as the real thing. Another thing that is really starting to  make me mad aswell is the PC converting into a Mac thing. I know that DanTekGeek has done this (But at least your getting a mac!!) - but honestly its just stupid of how people are doing this yet they still go and bag out macs cause they cant do this and they cant do that, even though they can ! 

http://www.engadget.com/entry/8828351836181248/ (lol ive commeented on this acouple of times)
http://www.winplosion.com/ (and the Expose' Rip off)

I think the majority of windows obbessed pc users know that macs are better, but they just can't face it. Theres soooo many imitations out there now its cases and then theres xp skins (its amazing that stardock in their screenshots of their apps have osx style skins) and then theres that program that mimics expose' - basically theres so many things that people are ripping off our macs yet they just can't admit that they actually want a mac maybe because of social, money circumstances or something like that. 

Macs are expensive and i think thats one of the things that turn alot of people off, but i think im glad that i spent 2 grand on my eMac - because i will never really have the worry of viruses and it crashing. I think PC users that have various mac immitations need a reality check sometime soon.

_- If i offended anyone in my post, i didnt really meen it to offend you     directly its just my thoughts on this issue, sorry_


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 14, 2004)

I know exactly what all of you are talking about.  I use both PCs (mainly with Linux, but sometimes forced to use with Windows) and Macs (both Mac OS and Linux).  I love both hardware rigs for what each of them are.  What gets my goat is people that use Windows PCs and say exactly everything that was mentioned above, and don't want to hear anything else.  I tell them that I use both and inform them from my experience with both platforms and how wonderful both hardware platforms are (although I tend to lean more to the Apple side  ).  Some start reconsidering their stance, but then they end up rationalizing their choice, while others are so staunch they just don't care even when they are wrong.  They don't want to be open...they would rather be closed and not know about anything else....kind of like their OS provider when you think about it. 

Those PC users that I know that are open-minded when it comes to computers always bring up the on thing that prevents them from getting a Mac: price.  Some of the PC users I know still end up blowing all their cash on cases and what not....OK, I guess I can understand a video card or processor, but a CASE????  That's like spending money on a Ferrari to take you to and from work!  Mind you, these PC users are usually the ones asking me how to remove malware from their computers.  Of course, those are also the ones that know enough NOT to blow 300 bucks on a case and another 200 dollars on a power supply.  Heck, I have a nice PC at home and I would NEVER spend money like that frivolously.  If I were going to REALLY spend money, it would be on something worth while....a G5 tower or a PowerBook.


----------



## blue&whiteman (Dec 14, 2004)

its all so sad..  they use crap sw on crap hw and then have the balls to say "macs suck"

I am one of those people that hate the pc side even more than they hate us.  windows is a bad bad os.  I would rather use a commodore 64.  seriously.   

the pc world is just a cookie cutting machine pretty much.  the hardware, cases, os is all a cheap copy of what macs are.  so so sad they are.


----------



## smithy (Dec 14, 2004)

Well yeah, it is really sad really. Basically this war will never end unless PC or Mac is just whiped off the face of this earth and we are all forced to use one. Its a endless story really. But from what i heard Apple are expecting more customers because of the iPod or something. However at least Apple have got all of the PC tryhards that desperate to make their pc's look like macs. I think in a sense we shoudl be happy about that in some way ...


----------



## Perseus (Dec 14, 2004)

Yeah I mean, for crying out loud, my friend has THE PC EQUIVALENT OF THE DOCK!!!!!


----------



## symphonix (Dec 15, 2004)

_and then theres that program that mimics expose' _

And doesn't even get it right. It just takes a snapshot of each window to display, rather than being updated in real time. One of the best things about Expose is I can have a half-dozen "in progress" type apps, like burning a DVD while downloading something, and by leaving it in Expose view see what they're all doing in real-time.


----------



## Pengu (Dec 15, 2004)

I work in IT, supporting Wintel PCs in an educational facility. We have about 300 staff (couple thousand students) and... i think ~400 PCs. I have never used anything but Macs at home (thank god mum had one where she worked at Uni). January this year, my friend bought a "killer" pc for $AUD1500. He was told "it will run anything, there won't be any problems".

Now. firstly, it depends how you define "run".

Secondly. We have so far replaced the mouse (partly a coffee incident, partly dodgy, unsupported under Linux (he wanted to try it, without any prompting from me)).. his keyboard went in the bin after i gave him an IBM (ibm huh symph?) one spare from work.. His original PCI modem wasn't even recognised by windows when he got it, so i got him a new hardware modem (old one relied on windows to control it, not just access it).. His monitor has gone two shit twice. He freely admits that if he had the money, and there were a few more games available, he would buy a Mac next time round. the rest of my friends LOVE my G5. but none of them want to spend that much money. don't forget, it cost $AUD7200 for the setup in my sig. 

As for the windows themes etc. When was the last time you saw a Mac configured to act/look like windows? The only thing close, is a thing called Sputnik, which sort of resembles the windows "Run..." command. But hey, i can admit it. I want that one feature. 

I am happy in the knowledge that for each time we (read: I) have to reinstall windows because a friend's PC got a virus/worm/trojan/spyware/adware/dodgy software/was used for more than a money/went on the internet for more than 1.231837 seconds/was turned on it's just another couple of hours in uptime that counts on my system(s).

The only thing worse than Windows XP, is a windows server.

Who ever heard of a server OS needing a control panel.. get this...



FOR A JOYSTICK!


That's right kids. Windows Server 2003 has a control panel to configure a joystick. I can post pictures if you want (i had to setup 3 Win2003 servers recently for "dev/testing" work)


----------



## fryke (Dec 15, 2004)

The first link also shows the 'normal' beige PC case, which I think fits the PC better. And it actually works, too. And is probably quite cheap. Let me check... Ah, yep. 30 bucks. Can probably get that one cheaper somewhere. Cheap PCs look cheap. No way 'round it, I guess. I'm sure there _are_ nice cases for PCs. But like with home stereos, there's now plastic everywhere, and if it doesn't blink and vibrate, it's not a "good" gamer's case. 

Ah bah, just ignore those limited, style-less PC-heads. Let them have their blinking, ugly beasts. They're not worth it...


----------



## Tommo (Dec 15, 2004)

Well don't they say imitation is the sincerest form of flattery.

However I will stick my neck out and say that most of the above posts seem to indicate the same attitude only the other direction. I use and support both Macs and Windows pcs in equal measure. I don't have a preference for either they both do what they are good at very well, the Macs are more stylish I admit, but on the flip side my G5 cost three times as much as my windows machine.

If PC users want to make their PCs look like a Mac, so what. After all there is virual PC for the Mac, there is no virtual Mac for the PC so Mac users must want to do the same in reverse in some ways.

A question for Smithy, if viruses are not a problem on a Mac why do I have to update the virus definitions on my Mac as often as I do on my pc, sometimes daily. The days of OS 9 and nobody trying to hack or infect Macs are long gone. The down side of a unix based operating system.

It has been my unfortunate experience that most of the mud slinging tends to be from the Mac community. I have rarely read an article in the PC press which denegrates Macs, but regularly raed stuff in the Mac magazines saying how useless PCs are and slagging out Microsoft. Maybe this is a British thing, our press like to attack anything that is remotely sucessful.

How about a bit of tolerance from both sides, in the end it is personal preference. It depends  who you speak to, I encounter the oppoisite attitude to nixgeek. I support PC users who have no problem using a Mac, but have Mac users who would chop off their hands rather than touch a PC system.


----------



## Pengu (Dec 15, 2004)

The virus definitions that you are updating daily will actually clean files of Windows viruses. There is yet to be a virus written that will attack/infect OSX.


----------



## Tommo (Dec 15, 2004)

Really..... you might want to read the article here then.

http://www.technologyreview.com/articles/04/10/wo_hellweg102804.asp


----------



## qwikstreet (Dec 15, 2004)

I get teased at work from time to time. Stating how Apple has limited software. Which that argument is usually solved when I ask them what PC app they like and I show them the equivelant. Then they mention games. I tell them F games, go buy a console. Then I show them my copies of Warcraft, Sims, Simcity, Diablo2, etc. Then they talk about sharing files. Then we swap files and I can open their docs, xls, etc. Then their computer crashes cause of a virus. While I'm still plugging away. Then they curse and bitch and moan that this is the second time this year they need to backup and reformat. Really, I haven't done that since 1996. 

*1996 - was the last time I relied on a Windows machine at home.


----------



## Tetano (Dec 15, 2004)

Tommo said:
			
		

> Really..... you might want to read the article here then.
> 
> http://www.technologyreview.com/articles/04/10/wo_hellweg102804.asp



This topic has been discussed yet on this forum, do a search for 'opener' and you'll find that YOU have to insert your admin password to have that malware installed on your machine... 

Returning on the topic of the discussion, on saturday night there was a friend of mine, a windows informatic technician, who, when I explained him the ease of dealing with a Mac, he decided to buy a new Mac for himself, but he also told me that it's better that the majority of PC users continue to think that Mac sucks, otherwise he would lose his work...


----------



## AdmiralAK (Dec 15, 2004)

The people you describe, I see 'em every day.
They are brain damaged and I treat them as mentally retarded.
I smile, and nod, and get them out the door.
When they have a virus, malware, spyware or OS problem, I smile back and point at my mac that is working perfectly 

No need to convince the dumb, their mind is made up.

cost case and point:
Prior to buying my powerbook, I decided that "since everyone says that windows machines are cheaper, I will look at a good sony vaio", that way I could endulge my OS fascination. Well. The sony vaio, the way I wanted it, would cost me MORE than my powerbook, AND it was heavier.



			
				symphonix said:
			
		

> Yesterday, I had a PC user here at work explaining to someone else how Apples "suck". I asked him if he'd ever used one, and he said no. I then asked him why he thought they sucked, and he said "they can't open anything. Not Office, not Adobe, no video files, nothing." When I corrected him, he insisted I was wrong, and  that he knew he was right because "a mate told him". Worse yet, when I told him I've been using Macs for nearly 4 years and I know perfectly well what I can do with them, he then went on to say that I don't know what I'm talking about and that he knows more about computers. And I work for IBM - go figure.
> 
> .


----------



## HateEternal (Dec 15, 2004)

AdmiralAK said:
			
		

> Prior to buying my powerbook, I decided that "since everyone says that windows machines are cheaper, I will look at a good sony vaio", that way I could endulge my OS fascination. Well. The sony vaio, the way I wanted it, would cost me MORE than my powerbook, AND it was heavier.



Laptops are always going to be expensive. In general though you can build a kickass PC system for around 1000 bucks. I spent 800-900 When I built the one in my sig 3-4 years ago. At the time everything was top of the line except the GeForce2 I put in it.


----------



## smithy (Dec 15, 2004)

But honeslty what the hell is wrong with these PC users. I think the things that turn them off macs are Price, Games and software but still theres plenty of software for what i do, but mainly probly the social embarrasment of "Owning  a Macintosh". Theres nothing wrong with owning a mac really there isnt, mainly the only things that i get dissapointed about is performance on my eMac. But for the low end entry level to the world of macs, i think it does pretty well. Every PC owner knows that OSX is far more advanced compared to any operating system, like dude look at the dock and expose' and also the 3D box tranisition into different user accounts. And the thing is my music which i have always playing never jolts ever, but when it does i know theres something really slowing the mac down. 

Compare that to my possessed PC, even after a clean reformat of that machine its still dead slow. Like it jolts and stuff when you move windows around. Although ive never had a proper virus scanner on the thing so that may be why - but the amount of adware that  thing gets is just redicolous.

PC's and Macs have pros and cons, no one can deny that really. Both are good for differnent purposes and we would be pretty bias if we said that Macs are the best computers in the world blah blah blah (not accusing anyone of that though). I think apple have been more than kind to MS and Windows, i plugged my ipod into my sisters pc with itunes installed and said that it wouldnt work because it needs to format it to Fat32, some sorta crap windows thing (probly because its hd based though). But Macs seem to be more open to Windows than windows is to mac (file sharing wise). But anwyays i really can't be bothered of going on about this anymore everyone has their own different thoughts i guess. This argument will go on for ages in our computing society.


----------



## RGrphc2 (Dec 15, 2004)

i like the cases on the site, lol.   If i ever build a new pc (well when my dell goes out), i'll definitaly create a G5 PC, lol.


http://www.overclockers.com/tips1133/


Sick man sick man.  its a joke but f*cking funny as hell.


I have Windows Exposer, an Expose knock-off on my dell.


----------



## smithy (Dec 15, 2004)

Well yanno that link above did that dude really do that to that brand new G5.... WHAT A TOSSER !!!! aw man lol....... He could've given it to me.. But it just shows that macs do look a whole lot better than pc's though it looks ugly afterwards.


----------



## RGrphc2 (Dec 15, 2004)

dude, uhm, it was a joke.  He acquired a G5 case.


----------



## smithy (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah i know i realised afterwards, blonde moment.....


----------



## powermac (Dec 16, 2004)

So many people (PC people) are either inadequately educated on computers and believe Macs are no more than an electric typewriter, and PCs are the best thing. A young guy at work told me that for the last 18 years I have wasted my money on Apple products. 
The Apple stores, and more access to Apple products have helped negate some of the negative myths about the Mac. At the same time, our local Apple store (Albany) has hired several younger people as sale associates. The problem is that they don't know enough about Macs, or computers in general. Older people go in the Apple store with intentions to buy an Apple, they ask questions and get bizarre responses from the sale associates. I have seen this happen several times. At least a potential customer can use the Mac in the store, and see it first hand.


----------

